# Hard Disk problem?



## indiie (Jul 1, 2003)

I've got to return my computer to place of purchase for the 4th time due to a problem not being fixed. They give it back each time saying it's fixed but when I get home or after a few days it still occurs. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or can point me to any other tools/utilities that might be of assistance to me seeing as the shop can't seem to find a problem.

Symptoms of latest problem:
Computer speed bogs down:
- Screen will freeze for around 30 seconds every 30 seconds
- Simple start menu selections will take 30 seconds + to display.
- Check Disk runs very slow - over night.
- System Restore runs very slow - over night
etc.

Hanging on Intel motherboard startup screen during startup
"Unknown Hard Disk error - Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart"

Each time, the shop said they have tested all hardware and it all tests OK. Seeing as I had returned it twice already they said they replaced the hard drive *anyway* last time but probs still occurring. They acknowledge the bogged down speed during some operations.

My error events during the bogged down period includes a few dozen of:
Disk - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk0\D.
and
atapi - The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort3, did not respond within the timeout period. 

I have also had a few BSOD. Two were KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR 0x0000007A atapi.sys and a 0x000000F4

All the research and error explanations that I have come across for my current symptoms seem to relate to Virtual memory problems and/or hard disk problems.

I have used the Mircosoft RAM testing utility and the extended RAM tests results are fine. I have also used the Seagate disk diagnostics and it shows the disk tests OK. Are there any trustworthy CPU testing tools available free on the web?

The above problems only occur periodically. Eg. The bogged down thing started happening after computer was on for about 30 mins this morning. Then restarted and now working OK.

Often, when system keeps hanging or giving me errors, the only way to get it to start correctly is if I unplug the harddrive from the motherboard and plug it into the other slot available for another hard drive. The seagate site explains that there are no drivers as such for my harddrive so I don't know if this is effectively reinstalling the disk which gets the system starting again.

I have installed all the latest BIOS and driver updates for my motherboard and hardware.

I am running:
WIN XP Home SP2
INTEL D865PERL MOTHERBOARD
INTEL P4 2.4GHz SOC478 800Mhz CPU
2 x 512MB RAM DDR-400 PC3200 RAM
SEAGATE 80GB 7200RPM SERIAL ATA HARDRIVE
GEFORCE4 Video Card

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Glen


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

As I was reading your description I kept saying to myself, 'need to reload the MOBO drivers', then your last line said you installed the updates.

Maybe you should have them replace the MOBO itself? Could be that the IDE controller itself has a physical problem? Does your state have a "Lemon Law" for electronics?


----------



## rockinmale (Feb 8, 2003)

Im not sure if this may help, but in your error message it states your atapi.sys file. Atapi is the driver for your cdrom drive. Since it could be a hardware issue. I dont know if you know your way around inside a pc, but i would disconnect the cdrom drive from the motherboard and see if your problem still exists. 

Im kinda guessing that your cdrom drive is connected to your ide 3. 

It might be worth a shot. Failing hardware can do weird things...

Even though you havent listed a cdrom drive i dont think a shop would sell you a system without a cdrom drive. 

I hope this helps.....


----------



## indiie (Jul 1, 2003)

rockinmale said:


> Im kinda guessing that your cdrom drive is connected to your ide 3.
> It might be worth a shot. Failing hardware can do weird things...
> Even though you havent listed a cdrom drive i dont think a shop would sell you a system without a cdrom drive.


I do have a Lite-on CD Writer that I didn't list. I am aware that hardware can do weird things - the same shop has previously advised that a DVD ROM (the only piece of hardware not purchased from them) was the cause to a problem I had previously, and I have since removed that from my system. Problems stopped for a few months and now this. BTW - I haven't installed any new hardware and as far as I recall the probs didn't begin after installing any particular software. However the first time I returned the system, they simply reinstalled windows and hence put SP2 on which I didn't have before and I'm dubious about.

Do you know how I can tell what is connected to my IDE 3?
I don't have a floppy drive and so the IDE ribbon cable goes from the motherboard to the connection where the floppy would be (isn't connected to anything) and then onto the CD Writer.

Anyway I have now unplugged the ribbon cable from the motherboard. When I restarted, it hung on the motherboard logo and then I restarted again and worked OK but I still had some momentary GUI freezes (a couple of seconds) in the first 10 mins of operation which seem to be the prelude before the longer freezes occur although it's working OK now. So that wouldn't appear to have fixed the prob but I'll stick with it for a few days and see what difference (if any) it makes.

I will also look into contacting a consumer organisation in regard to the problem not being fixed correctly.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Glen


----------



## rockinmale (Feb 8, 2003)

Let us know if your still having error messages popping up. 
Still try using the computer with the cd drive disconnected.
BTW: Have you ran any virus, trojan, spyware, or adware scans? You would be surprised how much a system can be bogged down by this crud.

There are free virus scans online at www.trendmicro.com
For spyware/adware you can use spybot search and destroy....
Download here
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html

Let us know if you find anything after the scans.....


----------



## indiie (Jul 1, 2003)

I've had the computer on all night and today as well as restarting a couple of times and haven't seen any noticeable problems. Having said that, I checked the events log again and found about a dozen of these:
atapi - The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort2, did not respond within the timeout period.

Some more of these:
Disk - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk0\D.

and a couple of these:
atapi - A parity error was detected on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.

I did actually receive some of this last error previously as well except they referred to IdePort3 not 2. The first error is also referring to IdePort2 instead of 3. I assume this has changed due to me unplugging the CD-ROM.

Good news is that I discovered that if you view the error log through the System category of Event Viewer (Control Panel / Admin Tools / Event Viewer for future reference to anyone who comes across this) instead of through Help/Tools/Sys Info/Error Logs, and you double-click the error then a properties box displays along with a link to more info on the error and when clicked it offers to sends the info across the web and loads the specific details into your Help and Support window. And the details for a couple of the different errors state:
"This problem is typically caused by a failing cable that connects the drive to the computer. Replace the cable". This theory is also supported by some info here
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314093&sd=ee
about troubleshooting error Event ID's 9 and 11 which I have a lot of. I imagine most (all hopefully!) other errors would be occurring due to this same problem.

This would also explain why the problem wasn't fixed by the shop replacing the harddrive (assuming they didn't bother replacing the cable). Anyway I'll speak to the shop and tell them this and see what they have to say.

BTW - I scanned for spyware and viruses and came up with nada. The problems were still happening pretty much immediately after a fresh install of Windows so I didn't think it would be software related.

Thanks for all your help and I'll keep you updated on progress. With any luck this prob may be solved.

Cheers

Glen


----------



## jimga (Oct 31, 2004)

pls i need your help,a virus-full floppy was used on my system and after i off the system,it couldn't load unto window again stating some windows operating files are missing or currupt ,i tried to repair it ,it asked for administrative pass word which i don't have an idea .Then i tried to reload window,whenever it gets to the point to restart and continue with the installation,it will restart but begins afresh and doesn't go beyond that point .am on window xp professional.pls how can i save my computer?
jimga


----------



## jimga (Oct 31, 2004)

pls i'm waiting 4 the reply


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Jimga,

By "Piggy-Backing" onto this existing thread you have hidden your question from the majority of the Group! Only those folks following this particular item will ever see your question. You need to create a NEW item with a title reflecting your issue so that those knowledgeable in the topic will look at it.


----------



## indiie (Jul 1, 2003)

I just saw this link in my favs so thought I might clear it up. Turns out that the shop HADN'T been testing ALL my hardware like they said they had.

The CD-ROM was faulty and thus I had files on my disk that had been corrupted after being only partially copied from a CD, which was apparently causing the problem.

The good news is that the shop replaced pretty much everything free of charge before coming to this realisation and they're bending over backwards to keep my custom.

Thanks again for everyone's help and suggestions.

Glen


----------



## someboredkid (Sep 12, 2005)

I know this is a long shot, but if indiie is still reading this board please respond to this thread/email me through my mb screen name. I am having exactly the same problem as you and am curious about specifically what you replaced to fix it (just the cd drive or also the connecting cable?). I am currently going in circles with Dell Tech support trying to convince them that it is a hardware problem (and thereby covered by my warranty) but they just keep telling me to run their scan tools over and over again. Argh.


----------



## indiie (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like I'm still subscribed to watching this thread so your long shot paid off  

Apparently it was the Lite-on CD Burner (I refer to it as the CD-ROM throughout the thread) that caused the problem. The burner was faulty and so had corrupted some files that I'd tried to copy from a CD onto my harddisk once. The corrupt files were partially copied to the harddisk, and these corrupt files were the source of my software problems (not the burner itself, so to speak, even though it created the problem and was faulty).

The shop did the replacement and, from memory, they probably did replace the connecting cable as well.

Hope this helps.


----------

